# Kann Suse 9.1 nicht installieren (kernel panic)



## encom (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo, wollte gerade Suse 9.1 Professional installieren.
Schon beim ersten blauen Bildschirm erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

code: ac aa 84 e0 75 fa 8b 44 24 04 83 e8 03 83 f8 02 76 7c 8d 44
<0> kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!


Ich habe folgendes System
1024 MB DDRAM
AMD 2400 XP
2 IDE Maxtor 
2 SEAGATE RAID


Worann kann es nun liegen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Januar 2004)

Versuche mal ein paar unterschiedliche Kernel-Parameter im Bootloader mit anzugeben.
Fehlerquellen konnten bei mir meistens mit diesen Parametern behoben werden:
- acpi=off
- noapic
- nofb


----------



## MetallDragon (24. März 2004)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, hat mir aber sehr geholfen.
Nur hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Woran lag es ? 
Bei mir  ist der Rechner abgeschmiert und hatte danach eben diesen Fehler. Auch auf einer vollkommen neuen Platte.


----------



## MetallDragon (27. März 2004)

wäre echt nett, wenn jemand antworten würde, da er den Fehler inzwischen schon beim einfachen hochfahren hat.


----------



## mbasit (28. März 2004)

Hallo,

möglicherweise wurde die initrd-Datei beschädigt oder wird nicht richtig aufgerufen. Die initrd-Datei wird von Lilo bzw Grub zusammen mit dem Kernel aufgerufen.

Boote das System mit Hilfe einer Bootdiskette (Hoffentlich hattest du eine anglegt). Melde dich als root an und wechsle in das Verzeichnis /boot.
Dort führst du das Kommando: mkinitrd aus. Anschliessend wechselst du in das Verzeichnis /boot/grub/. Mit dem folgenden Kommando kannst du den Inhalt der "Grub-Datei", also menu.lst ansehen: less menu.lst

Jetzt musst du schauen, ob die Pfadangaben von Kernel bzw von initrd-Datei in Ordung ist (normalerweise muss es stimmen ansonsten kannst du mit vi korrigieren, wobei du dich mit vi auskennen muss, da die bedienung für den anfänger sehr kompliziert ist !).

Nun starte das System neu. Hoffentlich wird dann alles funktionieren 

viel Erfolg,

gruss
M. Basit


----------



## MetallDragon (12. April 2004)

Danke. Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------

